# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280mm AIO summt!?



## solida (10. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Sagt mal summt eure AIO auch?
Meine Summt sehr hochfrequent.
Bei Lastwechseln schön zu hören, im ruhigen Raum.

Es ist alles Neu im Rechner. Lüfter, Netzteil schließ ich aus. Evtl. Noch CPU/Vrm Whining. Ein i9 10850k ist drauf bei 1.3V @ 5ghz dynamic mode oc.

Überlege nun vll. doch nen noctua zu verbauen..... mag die schlichte aio aber eigentlich. Vll. Hilft ne rma?

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Kitty26 (10. November 2020)

Meine AIO ist jetzt fast 3 Jahre alt und höre selten mal ein blubbern oder so.
Ein hochfrequentes Geräusch....naja, ich höre zwar etwas, wenn ich genauer hinhöre, aber weiß nicht, woher das kommt und höre sonst nur die Lüfter + 1 von 2 HDDs falls sie läuft.
Beim Airflow Glas-Gehäuse bei mir schallt es sowieso heraus.

Welche AIO ist das denn bei dir?


----------



## Nathenhale (10. November 2020)

Könnte auch Spulen Fiepen der GPU sein. Einfach mal ein Papprohr einer leeren Küchenrolle nehmen und versuchen das Geräusch zu orten.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. November 2020)

Eine AiO sollte bei Lastwechseln nicht summen. Vermutlich kommt das Summen von einem anderen Bauteil oder die Pumpemsteuerung ist an irgendein Temperatursensor gekoppelt. Letzteres empfiehlt Arctic nicht.


----------



## Slanzi (10. November 2020)

Bei mir kommt das Summen bei Lastwechseln durch die Spulen der GPU - das ist aber bei der Grafikkarte bekannt.

Die Pumpe habe ich selbst (andere WaKü) auf 12V laufen, es kam nach einigen Tagen kurz mal zu leichten rasseln als sich noch etwas Luft den Weg in den Ausgleichsbehälter gesucht hatte. Ansonsten kann ich aber nicht sagen, dass sich der Soundcharakter durch die Temperatur hörbar ändert.

Würde also an deiner Stelle mal GPU ins Auge fassen, wenn es von der Pumpe kommt würde ich Arctic wirklich kontaktieren. Vorher mal Bios die Einstellungen der Pumpe prüfen.


----------



## solida (10. November 2020)

@Kitty26 artic liquid freezer 2 280mm



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Eine AiO sollte bei Lastwechseln nicht summen. Vermutlich kommt das Summen von einem anderen Bauteil oder die Pumpemsteuerung ist an irgendein Temperatursensor gekoppelt. Letzteres empfiehlt Arctic nicht.



Hab die AIO an CPU Lüfter 1 da unter Pumpe sie wohl dauern auf 100% Sein soll.

Es ist nicht die GPU, die hatte ich auch noch im Verdacht und ist ausgebaut. Läuft nur mit igpu. @Nathenhale

Es hört sich an als würde jemand staubsaugen in weiter ferne. Hochfrequent halt. Höre solche töne sehr gut. Nervig- gerade nachts. Es liegt immer so ein Grundton im Raum.

Es kann auch CPU Whining sein oder die VRMs oder die Pumpe.
Zum einstellen ist da nicht viel im BIOS @Slanzi


----------



## SaPass (10. November 2020)

Ist das vielleicht der kleine VRM-Lüfter?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. November 2020)

An "Pumpe" ist sie richtig eingesteckt. Schau noch mal im Bios, ob für den ANschluss auch wirklich keine Kurve oder PWM eingestellt ist.
Das Geräusch könnte auch vom Kühler für die Spannungswandler kommen. Diesen kannst du aber abziehen, der muss nicht unbedingt laufen.


----------



## Slanzi (10. November 2020)

Du hast doch ein MSI Z490 Gaming Plus, das Bios entspricht dann meinem - da ist das durchaus einstellbar.

Da kannst du zwischen PVM/DC auswählen und die Kurve anpassen, schau da mal rein.
Ist über den Punkt für Lüfter erreichbar unter PUMP.

Ich habe halt fix auf 12V.


----------



## solida (10. November 2020)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht der kleine VRM-Lüfter?





Birdy84 schrieb:


> An "Pumpe" ist sie richtig eingesteckt. Schau noch mal im Bios, ob für den ANschluss auch wirklich keine Kurve oder PWM eingestellt ist.
> Das Geräusch könnte auch vom Kühler für die Spannungswandler kommen. Diesen kannst du aber abziehen, der muss nicht unbedingt laufen.



Vrm lüfter ist es nicht, der macht keinen mucks schon mal angehalten. Ist ein Spulengeräusch - fiepen.

Muss mal schauen wie man den abzieht - an Pumpe wäre es wohl falsch, da dann die Lüfter auf 100% laufen.
Aber könnte das ja mal testen - auf Pumpe und Lüfter trennen - manuell anschließen.



Slanzi schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein MSI Z490 Gaming Plus, das Bios entspricht dann meinem - da ist das durchaus einstellbar.
> 
> Da kannst du zwischen PVM/DC auswählen und die Kurve anpassen, schau da mal rein.
> Ist über den Punkt für Lüfter erreichbar unter PUMP.
> ...


Habe ich auf PWM mit Smart Control stehen und alle Lüfter die auch leise sind natürlich angepasst.
Alle laufen auf 400 umdrehungen im idle.

Die AIO Lüfter kann ich nicht direkt kontrollieren , nur über Temp/Prozent.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. November 2020)

Klar kannst du die Pumpe mal kurz abziehen, musst nur die Temperatur beobachten.


----------



## solida (10. November 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Klar kannst du die Pumpe mal kurz abziehen, musst nur die Temperatur beobachten.


definitv die pumpe. hab sie lüfter getrennt angeschlossen.
Mit den reglern gespielt.

Da diese töne nicht jeder hört - hochfrequent - ist nun die frage ob die alle so sind, denn dann hab ich einen tinnitus.
Das ist so leise aber dennoch penetrant das summen/pfeiffen, dass man es erst richtig merkt wenn man den pc ausmacht, was für eine stille plötzlich da ist. Der PC steht zudem auf dem Boden also nicht direkt auf dem Schreibtisch oder so. 

Sollte das Standard sein, muss ich mich leider trennen und zum Noctua oder DR4Pro greifen.
Würde die AIO aber gern behalten.


----------



## cesimbra (11. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sollte das Standard sein, muss ich mich leider trennen und zum Noctua oder DR4Pro greifen.
> Würde die AIO aber gern behalten.


Ich besitze auch eine LF II-280. Als sie frisch eingebaut war, konnte ich im PWM-Lüfterregelbereich so um knapp 700rpm, aus dem die Wakü ja auch eine unbekannte Pumpendrehzahl ableitet, ebenfalls (jedenfalls bei offenem Seitendeckel) ein leichtes, nervendes Pfeiffen vernehmen, daß mich sogar dazu brachte, eine Lüfterkurve zu erstellen, die diesen Regelbereich möglichst meidet.

Als ich nach zwei Tagen mich dem ganzen nochmal näher widmete, war das Pfeiffen völlig verschwunden und ich konnte wieder eine gewöhnlichere Abstimmung wählen.

Evtl. war einfach ein unglücklich im Pumpengehäuse eingeschlossenes Luftbläschen für den Ton verantwortlich, das sich mit der Zeit verkrümelt hat. Ich kann an meiner LF-II jedenfalls mittlerweile keinen Mucks mehr hören, wenn ich die Lüfter nicht so hoch drehe, daß der Luftstrom selbst vernehmbar wird. Und so schlecht sind meine Ohren nicht.

Hast Du die Montagelage beachtet?
(Pumpe/Kühlereinheit nicht höchster Punkt, Radiatoranschlüsse nach unten bei Frontmontage)


----------



## solida (11. November 2020)

@cesimbra 

Danke
Also die AIO ist in der Front verbaut und die Schläuche sind oben. Unten ausgerichtet würde auch mit der GPU ein wenig kollidieren. Lüfterkurve steht natürlich. Ton ist immer da, egal ob offen oder zu.
Also permanent  - ein Ton durch.

kA was das ist - montagsmodell oder standard. würde es gerne herausfinden.
Gerade war der Dark Rock pro4 im angebot für 60€ - hab ich nun mal mitgenommen.
Hätt zwar lieber die aio behalten, aber mal sehen was arctic sagt.

Zwischendurch zieht der pfeiffenton auch an und hoch, gerade wie gesagt abends, nervig.
Die Lüfter höre ich null - nichts - die sind gut eingestellt.


----------



## cesimbra (11. November 2020)

Da würde ich dann klar auf ein Montagsmodell tippen. Ich würde meine jedenfalls nicht wieder her geben wollen. Naja, vielleicht gegen eine 420er.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. November 2020)

solida schrieb:


> @cesimbra
> 
> Danke
> Also die AIO ist in der Front verbaut und die Schläuche sind oben.


Bilden Ein- und Auslass damit den höchsten Punkt in deinem System? Falls ja, ist das eine mögliche Geräuschquelle.


----------



## der_yappi (11. November 2020)

Hast du dir das Video von Gamers Nexus schon mal zu Gemüte geführt...?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## solida (11. November 2020)

Hey Danke euch.
@Birdy84 @der_yappi 

Habe es jetzt mal anders herum eingesetzt und der Ton ist auf jeden Fall besser geworden und nur noch leicht da.
Vll. geht er nun ganz weg, auf jeden Fall besser. Zwischendurch kommt er mal wieder hoch aber geht dann runter.
Scheint also daran gelegen zu haben. Im Idle ist erstmal mehr Stille. Also lautlos sowieso, deswg fält der Ton ja auf, weil sonst nix Krach macht.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. November 2020)

Vielleicht ist noch etwas Luft an einer Stelle. Die sollte sich aber mit der Zeit verziehen.


----------



## bberger (15. Dezember 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Hey Danke euch.
> @Birdy84 @der_yappi
> 
> Habe es jetzt mal anders herum eingesetzt und der Ton ist auf jeden Fall besser geworden und nur noch leicht da.
> ...


Ist das ein Pure Base 500DX?


----------



## solida (19. Dezember 2020)

bberger schrieb:


> Ist das ein Pure Base 500DX?


ja


----------

